# gahhh. mildew on drying budsss



## noodlemasterr88 (Dec 5, 2007)

i was dumb and tried drying them in a jar outside, and they got a bit mildewy. so then i hung em up to dry; it's been 50-65 degrees out and VERY  sunny; no clouds. do you think it'll kill off the mildew or will i have to toss the nasty stuff [is there no hope?]?


----------



## Gadhooka (Dec 5, 2007)

It depends on how bad the mold is.

I do know that the sun will kill your THC strength though.  Hanging them somewhere dark would be a good Idea.

....btu they might be too gone already....pictures would help the pro's decide whether they're trash or not.


----------



## clever_intuition (Dec 5, 2007)

Not only does the sun kill THC but in order to dry your buds they need open air.

I dried my buds by hanging them in a dark closet and opening the door for 30 minutes a day. Another way to go is the paper bag method which consists of taking a paper bag and poking small holes in it for air flow. When using this method for drying you want to be sure to turn the buds over every day so that mold will not grow.

The jar should only be used for curing your buds and at this point you should open the jar for an hour every day and make sure it is in a dark spot.

I have not heard yet what smoking moldy bud does to you but I can only imagine that is is not a positive high.

I would would toss them and start over homes.....Sorry to hear the news.


----------



## jash (Dec 6, 2007)

remove all the mold you can and hang them in a closet


----------



## Growdude (Dec 6, 2007)

Make hash out of it. 
Are you drying them outside?


----------



## Thorn (Dec 6, 2007)

Just so you know, when smoked mold can cause infection on the lungs.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 6, 2007)

trust your instincts. dont kill your self with some space devil food. ​


----------



## noodlemasterr88 (Dec 6, 2007)

alright imma just toss them and start over; it's basicly infested the inside of the bud. ohwell; it was a small harvest. next year will be better


----------



## Growdude (Dec 7, 2007)

noodlemasterr88 said:
			
		

> alright imma just toss them and start over; it's basicly infested the inside of the bud. ohwell; it was a small harvest. next year will be better


 
It is safe to make it into hash, might as well.


----------



## medicore (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't throw it all away, just take out the molded parts.  It will be fine if you just give it some air when it is drying.  I had some mold on my buds and I just removed those parts, please don't just throw it away.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 7, 2007)

medicore said:
			
		

> Don't throw it all away, just take out the molded parts.  It will be fine if you just give it some air when it is drying.  I had some mold on my buds and I just removed those parts, please don't just throw it away.



   :holysheep:


----------



## noodlemasterr88 (Dec 7, 2007)

dude it is covered in mold. it's all good man. ill just make some hash and be done with it. thanks for all the sheep too though


----------



## Oregon Meds (Dec 8, 2007)

If you make water hash, all the mold spores will get washed away and leace nothing but trichomes.  I've made hash out of some nasty moldy buds before, no problem.


----------

